# England Premier League 02-04 May



## A_Skywalker (Apr 27, 2009)

02 May 10:45 Middlesbrough v Man Utd  6.50 4.00 1.44   
02 May 13:00 Chelsea v Fulham  1.40 4.20 7.00   
02 May 13:00 Man City v Blackburn  2.00 3.30 3.40   
02 May 13:00 Portsmouth v Arsenal  3.60 3.40 1.90   
02 May 13:00 Stoke v West Ham  2.37 3.25 2.70  
02 May 13:00 Tottenham v West Brom  1.44 4.00 6.50   
02 May 13:00 Wigan v Bolton  2.00 3.30 3.40   
03 May 11:30 Liverpool v Newcastle  1.25 4.75 12.00  
03 May 14:00 Sunderland v Everton  2.50 3.25 2.60  
04 May 18:00 Aston Villa v Hull  1.50 3.80 6.00


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 27, 2009)

Manchester United may make a mistake here, they can't save the matches at the end everytime.


----------



## Anggun (May 2, 2009)

Portsmouth v Arsenal

Arsenal have the most important match of the year in the Champions league tuesday if I am right.
Its possible that they will decide to save some players for that match. 
Also they never had a very good record vs Portsmouth away. 
Portsmouth needs points and there is no better way to win but against second team of Arsenal.

Bet 1x

Also Stoke vs West Ham looks like under 2.5


----------

